# JVC DLAHD100/RS2 vs DLAHD550/350



## roryhinds (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi there

JVC DLAHD100/RS2 vs DLAHD550/350

I'm trying to figure out which projector to go for and was hoping someone here could help me.

The biggest difference I see is the newer JVCHD550 has 120Hz and I assume the older HD100 has 60Hz.
Is the $1500 extra worth the 120Hz?

I'm going to be using this for color grading RED footage so know I need the best projector but to be honest that extra $1500 could be spent elsewhere at this stage if the difference I'm going to see isn't that much.

Oh and should my projector screen be painted N8? I already have N8 paint and am hoping I can use this to paint my wall for best results or should i use a different Munsell number?

Thanks in advance
Cheers
Rory


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I have the RS2 and while I'm shooting on a Da lite 119" screen, it challenges the lux scale somewhat. I've got to keep it really dark. But do I think it has fantastic picture especially when coupling it with a videoEQ (full CMS).

On the other hand, the JVC HD350 I understand has a built in CMS. The videoEQ is about $650

And I don't know where you can still get a RS2/HD100 anymore. I might be willing to sell mine fully calibrated and with the video EQ pro. I've got less then 80hrs on it and an extra brand new bulb. Wouldn't be that cheap just to warn you. Calibration reports can be seen at the AVS website.

As for painting the walls, never done that. Screens I figure just aren't that expensive. Even a pull down.


----------



## roryhinds (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Graham
What price can you do your projector at?
email me at rory"at"minefilms"dot"com

I have my own x-Rite Hubble so will be calibrating the projector myself and regularly. I need it to do rec709 and P3.

I just can't figure out if the newer HD550/350 is worth the $1500 extra it would cost me... is 120Hz really worth it?


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

The X rite Hubble is a great measuring tool, but you'll still need some sort of CMS tool like the VideoEQ.
If you don't what that is, I can give you some links. But if you've got a Hubble, then you probably do know about CMS and the RS2 has none. You can adjust one and only one IRE point. Gray-scale can be done but not without hours and I mean o=hours trying to understand it. Some have had success.

After posting, I was looking around Ebay and Craigslist and found several RS2/HD100 and for very reasonable prices. I was surprised. Thinking about it, i would be tough to sell mine without asking close to what it would cost me to get a RS25 or RS15 for myself. but there are those who seem to think the RS2 was one of the best of all time projectors made.


----------



## roryhinds (Sep 1, 2010)

Yes I'll be using a CMS like Cine-Tal's CineSpace.

So you are saying there is no CMS control on the RS2/HD100 but there is on the newer HD350/550?

Do you really need this is you are doing the calibration using a Hubble and CineSpace?

Yes the RS2/HD100 is are a good price these days and the HD550/350 is $1500 more so I need to figure out if the added CMS control (?) and 120Hz is worth the $1500


----------



## Alan Brown (Jun 7, 2006)

roryhinds said:


> Hi there
> 
> JVC DLAHD100/RS2 vs DLAHD550/350
> 
> ...


I recommend that you consider an alternative to the JVC projectors. Joe Kane designed the Samsung single-chip DLP projectors from the ground up to serve the program production community. The top model SP-A900B is currently available at substantially reduced pricing. Joe has program production professionals come to his facility regularly to view their work on his equipment. They repeatedly have seen problems revealed there that were previously masked by their own equipment. Here is a link with pertinent testimonials from program production professionals: http://www.cinemaquestinc.com/projector.htm .

Joe Kane was brought in by ABC in New York to demonstrate the capabilities of his projector during their appraisal process in search of an in-house large format reference display. They already had a JVC RS2 set up and had been putting it through trials. Other engineers from the area were also invited to attend the demo, including one from CBS. When Joe and his assistant finished setting up in the room, and displayed some test signals, the ABC engineers just started laughing. They were instantly impressed with the greater quality of image the Samsung produced. ABC ordered what they needed from Joe, plus there is one now in the network president's home. 

I attended two full days of seminars and demonstrations conducted by Joe in Denver, a year ago last May. He brought the model 800, since the 900 was not yet available. My local AVAD Distributors office had a dedicated room set up with a JVC RS2. I had not had extensive exposure to the JVC projectors, beyond a few short term demos. The morning after the Joe Kane seminars, I called ahead to AVAD for them to turn on the JVC system, so I could spend some time evaluating its performance while the Samsung exposure was fresh in my mind. I spent an hour with the JVC, optimizing the picture settings, viewing the same test signals from the 'DVE: HD Basics' Blu-ray Disc program I had been viewing the previous two days. No matter what I did, the images simply never looked anywhere near as sharp, detailed, and three-dimensional as I had been viewing the days prior. 

It was difficult to accept that this highly-regarded LCoS projector was producing such inferior images to what I was expecting. I drove on to my office, where I had a Joe Kane designed, previous model, 720p, Samsung SP-H710AE, single-chip DLP in my showroom. The first thing I did upon entering my office was to fire up the show room. I wanted to compare my projector to what I had just seen from the RS2. My doubts about the JVC were instantly confirmed. The fully calibrated, 720p DLP looked unmistakably superior to the 1080p LCoS I had just spent an hour with. That JVC RS2 had slightly superior black levels in the system it was installed in, but the intra-image contrast, detail, and depth of image simply stunk when compared to the DLPs I was so familiar with.

I am an authorized dealer for both manufacturers' projectors. It doesn't matter to me much which display I sell, as long as I am confident my customers will get the best performance for their investment. Even though I now make less margin on the Samsungs, I still recommend them over the JVC models. There have been significant improvements in the line since the RS2, but they still look too soft and flat for my liking. If you are not already familiar with the Samsung projectors, take a look at them before upgrading again. 

Also, do yourself a favor and eventually invest in a reference grade screen. Either the Stewart StudioTek 100 or one of Joe Kane's Da-Lite JKP Affinity models (.6, .9, or 1.1 gain).

Best regards and beautiful pictures,
Alan Brown, President
CinemaQuest, Inc.
A Lion AV Consultants Affiliate

"Advancing the art and science of electronic imaging"


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I agree with Alan, get a good screen. 

However and someone had to say it, while the Samsung SP-A900B might be a good projector, I couldn't find a review that didn't have some reservation either about color temp consistency and or that While improved, black level is still not as deep as the best LCoS and LCD projectors; at its price, I expect horizontal lens shift as well as electronic zoom and focus. That was a quote from Cnet.

And it was $12,900 when it first came out. I would hope it would be a great projector. 

Now I might be partial to JVC. I had a Panasonic AE100 and then went to the AE900. But now I got a JVC DLA-RS2. The reviews and price sold me on this one. The JVC consistently had better reviews.

I'm nobody to compete with Alan Brown. He sure has better credentials then I, however I am surprised at his assessment of the RS2 which I think you'd be hard pressed to find a negative review of.

I just don't think you need to spend $12,000 or even $6000 to get a great projector.

Just punch in the projector your considering and read reviews and forums to get a idea.

And one more thing. What does Alan mean when he says, "but the intra-image contrast, detail, and depth of image simply stunk" (for the RS2)

What kind of gibberish nonsense is that. Intra image contrast, gimmie me a break. Find me a review that said the same.

my 2 cents.


----------



## roryhinds (Sep 1, 2010)

yeah I'm still leaning towards the JVC.

From what I can tell the Samsung can only do 10,000 : 1 contrast on the 800 model and 12,000:1 on the 900 model which compared to the 30,000:1 on the JVC HD100 isn't a good selling point.

But I'm also flipping between just getting a Plasma as the new Panasonic VT25 has a 5,000,000:1 and does 600Hz and in my room I could always have both a Plasma and Projector by having a screen I can pull down in front of the plasma.

Decisions.. decisions..


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

That's what I did. I have a Panasonic LCD 56" and a screen that just drops down in front of it when I want to watch a movie in all its glory.


----------



## roryhinds (Sep 1, 2010)

Hey Graham, what projector screen did you get?


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I got a Da-lite 119" 1.0 gain







[/IMG]

And a calibration I did a month or so ago of my RS2







[/IMG]

I don't have the Klipschorn anymore:unbelievable:

I can post my la scala's and the rest if you want to see my media room.


----------



## roryhinds (Sep 1, 2010)

Thanks Graham, this is really helpful.

My room has no window as its in a basement so I can totally control my lighting... do you think I need a 1.0 gain screen?

Cheers
Rory


----------



## Hagar1 (Sep 18, 2009)

I really hate to give specific advice. I think I would of preferred a 1.1 or 1.2 for the lower power RS2 but my 1.0 works well. 

You might try looking at this site for guidance.

http://www.da-lite.com/dalitehometheater/products/selecting.php


----------

